# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Aforizma

## brunilda_it

ARTI   i  POETIT   dhe   KARAKTERI

01--Burri ka karakter, po aq sa femra e sinqertë nder!

02--“Dera” shuket fort, kur i mungon karakteri!

03--Dora që qëllon s’ka karakter, e folura me kujdes i jep vlerë!

04--Deti me dallgë të fundos e të nxjerr në breg, njeriu me karakter zor se të le të ikësh!

05--Fëmija kur ruhet nga “zjarri” nis të fitojë pa u kuptuar karakterin!

06--Karakteri i fortë, nxjerr në skenë njeriun!


07--Kush me karakterin luan pa u menduar, vehtes mos t’i kërkoj llogari!

08--Karakteri gjurmë humb, kur drejtësia shtrembëron rrugët!

09--Karakter të fortë ka ai njeri, kur di të fsheh një pjesë të tij!

10--Karrigia më e fortë në jetë, karakteri ku mbështetet siguria!

11--Karakteri me njollë i zymtë, si qielli me breshër!

12--Karakteri rritet pa njollë, se i njollosuri s’di ç’është karakteri!

13--Lotët i ruhen karakterit, kur kanë personalitet!

14--Nuk dinë të dallojnë të bardhën nga e zeza, ata që fytyrat i kanë lloj-lloj ngjyra!


15--Nga njeriu—njeri, nga poezia—poet, nga piktura—piktor, art plot karakter!

16--Njeriu gabon, nga karakteri i dobët që ka!

17--Rakia për pijanecët, karakteri për ata që e urrejnë pijen!

18--Të vjedhësh quhesh hajdut, të kesh karakter zot i vetes je!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Me kane pelqyer shume aforizmat me larte, me te vertet kane nje domethenie te madhe dhe mbeshtetje te forte !!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Me te vertet te bukuraa !!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## brunilda_it

01--Besimi i tepruar, mikut i hap derë të gabuar!

02--Biblioteka pasurohet nga miqtë dhe poetët,!

03--Casti ngre dolli me zemër për miqtë !

04--Duaje mikun si herën e parë që të ka bërë nder!

05--Dyfytyrësia e mikut e thellë, më e thellë se humnera!

06--Fjala e mikut, spret për ditë të keqe!

07--Fjala mik kushton, kur me mikun di të sillesh!

08--Hiletë mes miqsh, si barcaletat në shoqëri!

09-I drejti të bën, shok-mik-vëlla e se harron miqësinë!

10--Kur miqësia lind mes poetësh--një varg i bukur më tepër! 

11--Kur mikun e ke për zemër, se kupton sa shpejt ikën dita!

12--Kur miqësia rritet me vitet, sndjen plakje!

13--Kur mes miqsh dridhen duart, frika folenë ngre!

14--Kur miku flet, mos ia ndërpre fjalën për respekt!

15--Kur tradhëton mikun, mendo dhe familjen!

16--Kur dyshon tek miku që i hap zemrën, mos pyet për të tjerët!

17--Kur miqësisë i hapet çdo portë, do gjendesh në fund të greminës!

18--Kur humb mikun e vërtetë, fillo të mashtrosh nga pak!

19--Kur nis një miqësi vlerësoji mendjen, jo shëmtinë!

20--Lëre miqësinë ta tregoj koha, se me llafe merret bota!

21--Lotët për miq rezervohen në kujtimet e ditëve!

22--Miqësia lidh, miqësia bën armiq!

23--Miku e ka nderin në vendin e miqëve!

24--Mbaje mikun si armë mbrojtjeje për vete!

25--Mos fol mes miqsh i pari, durimi të bën më shumë mik!

26--Miqësia pa dorashka, gjysma e botës tënde!

27--Miku hap portë, armiku derdh lotë!

28--Mikut shikoji zemrën, në sy pabesitë, në duar tradhëtitë!

29--Miku i tepërt, tregon me egon vepra!

30--Miqësia karburant me cilësi, kur makinës ti japësh di!

31--Miqësia hipokrite, si rakia me hile!

32--Miqësia një libër me vlera, kur di tia shfletosh fletët ngadalë!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## brunilda_it

SINQERITETI   NE    GERMAT   E    POETIT   ! (23-aforizma) 


01--Aty ku zien muhabeti, del nga pak në pah sinqeritet!

02--Bota, sinqeritetit ja ka parë hajrin,ndaj është e tillë! ( e shpërfytyruar)

03--Desha të ndaja fjalën sinqeritet, sa pak u takonte njerëzve!?

04--Dorashka më e bukur e sinqeritetit, zemra e poetit!

05--Guri mpreh thikën për mprehtësi, njeriu ruan sinqeritetin për të qënë njeri!

06--Kur flet me sinqeritet e sta vënë veshin, ke humbur orë dhe për pak mbijetesë!

07--Ku ka sinqeritet, talljet (shakatë) i përdor për modesti!


08--Luaj, me duart e tua ngatërro, veç sinqeritetin në këtë punë jo!

09--Me sinqeritetin mos luaj, se lotët sja pushon kollaj!

10--Më i sinqertë është pijaneci kur rri e pi, sesa njeriu që i jep të pijë!

11--Njeriu i sinqertë si përdor kurrë hiletë!

12--Njeriu pa sinqeritet, si mes dimrit pa xhaketë!

13--Njeriu sbëhet njeri po spati në gjak sinqeritet!

14--Poetët janë të sinqertë çastitme penë, me vetenkontradiktore, me të tjerët të sinqertë aty ku duhet përdoren!


15--Qeshjet të shtojnë jetën, qeshjet si budallai të lëkundin sinqeritetin!

16--Sinqeriteti ndryshon fytyrë, kur vitet varfërojnë kohën!

17--Ska sinqeritet të pastër, kur ka shoqëri të shpërndarë!

18--Sinqeriteti verbon sytë e të ligut, kur të palarat nxjerr sheshit!

19--Sinqeriteti fle me sinqeritet, aty ku ngrohtësia stë djeg sy e duar!

20--Sinqeriteti i syve, flet me sinqeritetin e shpirtit!

21--Sinqeritetin e tepruar, nga pakujdesia ta blejnë të tjerët!


22--Sinqeriteti fle tek njeriu i qetë, si gozhda pas dere!

23--Sinqeriteti i një gonxheje varet tek rrenjet e saj!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## brunilda_it

A F O R I Z M A

             POETI DHE DASHURIA (30-aforizma)

01--Acari i dashurisë nis e përfundon me ditët e vetmisë!

02--Dashuria lind, rron e humbet mes të dashuruarish!

03--Dashuria sdo para, sdo fjalë, sdo poezi a roman, por respektin që të mbetet e tillë!

04--Dashuria e parë udhëton mendjes pa rojtar, e dyta kufijtë te thana i do!

05--Dashuro me sy e zemër, se fjalët janë të tepërta në dashuri!

06--Djemtë dashurojnë vend e pëllëmbë, për një copëz strehëz!

07--Djali me dashurinë e parë luan, sa fillon të mësojë nga vajza dashurinë e vërtetë!

08--Dashuria e parë, fllad që freskon e i vjedh nga pak minuta kohës!

09--Dashurinë se shpika unë, as tradhëtinë pas shpine, vetvetja e ka në dorë misterin e tyre!

10--Dashuria, sfundoset kurrë, kur pa xhelozi ia ndjek lëvizjet!

11--Ëndrrat për dashuri si vuajtjet shtohen, kur mes tyre futet xhelozia!

12--Gënjeshtra ka këmbë të shkurtra, dashuria krahë për të fluturuar!

13--Heshtja që fle mes dashurisë, si litari që të zë prej fyti!

14--Kur dashuria ndërron fytyrë, tradhëtia merr rrugë!

15--Kur e fsheh dashurinë, se kupton që jeton rininë!

16--Kur dashuria merr rrugë, për gropa e gurë spyet!

17--Kur neglizhon në dashuri, harron dhe ditën e puthjes së parë!

18--Kafsha do kafshën, rrallë njerinë, po njeriu që do më shumë kafshën se dashurinë!?

19--Kush do veten, nis nga pak të dashurojë të tjerët!

20--Kur vdes një njeri, dashuria për të merr udhë me vitet!

21--Luledelja cel pranvëres, dashuria hera-herës!

22--Libri me i gjerë - fjalori i dashurisë!

23--Lotët e dashurisë, më të hidhura se ndarja!

24--Mes dy të dashuruarve, vuajtja është gjëmbaçi që sjell dashurinë!

25--Me dashurinë shton pak minuta jetë, të fundit, që mund të shprehësh dhe mëkatet!

26--Mos fol për dashurinë në sy të atyre që vuajnë për të!

27Mallkoj e urrej femrën që humbet dashurinë fallco, pas këshillash pafund!

28--Në dashuri, tradhëtia është shkalla e dytë pas xhelozisë!

29--Në vetmi derdh lotë për cdo njeri, në dashuri lotët i derdh për atë që do!

30--Njeriu me dashurinë e parë ndryshon, të dytës i mëson hiletë! 

           POETI DHE MIQESIA (30-aforizma)

01--Besimi i tepruar, mikut i hap derë të gabuar!

02--Biblioteka pasurohet nga miqtë dhe poetët,!

03--Casti ngre dolli me zemër për miqtë !

04--Duaje mikun si herën e parë që të ka bërë nder!

05--Dyfytyrësia e mikut e thellë, më e thellë se humnera!

06--Fjala e mikut, spret për ditë të keqe!

07--Fjala mik kushton, kur me mikun di të sillesh!

08--Hiletë mes miqsh, si barcaletat në shoqëri!

09-I drejti të bën, shok-mik-vëlla e se harron miqësinë!

10--Kur miqësia lind mes poetësh--një varg i bukur më tepër!

11--Kur mikun e ke për zemër, se kupton sa shpejt ikën dita!

12--Kur miqësia rritet me vitet, sndjen plakje!

13--Kur mes miqsh dridhen duart, frika folenë ngre!

14--Kur miku flet, mos ia ndërpre fjalën për respekt!

15--Kur tradhëton mikun, mendo dhe familjen!

16--Kur dyshon tek miku që i hap zemrën, mos pyet për të tjerët!

17--Kur miqësisë i hapet çdo portë, do gjendesh në fund të greminës!

18--Kur humb mikun e vërtetë, fillo të mashtrosh nga pak!

19--Kur nis një miqësi vlerësoji mendjen, jo shëmtinë!

20--Lëre miqësinë ta tregoj koha, se me llafe merret bota!

21--Lotët për miq rezervohen në kujtimet e ditëve!

22--Miqësia lidh, miqësia bën armiq!

23--Miku e ka nderin në vendin e miqëve!

24--Mbaje mikun si armë mbrojtjeje për vete!

25--Mos fol mes miqsh i pari, durimi të bën më shumë mik!

26--Miqësia pa dorashka, gjysma e botës tënde!

27--Miku hap portë, armiku derdh lotë!

28--Mikut shikoji zemrën, në sy pabesitë, në duar tradhëtitë!

29--Miku i tepërt, tregon me egon vepra!

30--Miqësia karburant me cilësi, kur makinës ti japësh di!

31--Miqësia hipokrite, si rakia me hile!

32--Miqësia një libër me vlera, kur di tia shfletosh fletët ngadalë!


           SINQERITETI NE GERMAT E POETIT ! (23-aforizma)


01--Aty ku zien muhabeti, del nga pak në pah sinqeritet!

02--Bota, sinqeritetit ja ka parë hajrin,ndaj është e tillë! ( e shpërfytyruar)

03--Desha të ndaja fjalën sinqeritet, sa pak u takonte njerëzve!?

04--Dorashka më e bukur e sinqeritetit, zemra e poetit!

05--Guri mpreh thikën për mprehtësi, njeriu ruan sinqeritetin për të qënë njeri!

06--Kur flet me sinqeritet e sta vënë veshin, ke humbur orë dhe për pak mbijetesë!

07--Ku ka sinqeritet, talljet (shakatë) i përdor për modesti!

08--Luaj, me duart e tua ngatërro, veç sinqeritetin në këtë punë jo!

09--Me sinqeritetin mos luaj, se lotët sja pushon kollaj!

10--Më i sinqertë është pijaneci kur rri e pi, sesa njeriu që i jep të pijë!

11--Njeriu i sinqertë si përdor kurrë hiletë!

12--Njeriu pa sinqeritet, si mes dimrit pa xhaketë!

13--Njeriu sbëhet njeri po spati në gjak sinqeritet!

14--Poetët janë të sinqertë çastitme penë, me vetenkontradiktore, me të tjerët të sinqertë aty ku duhet përdoren!

15--Qeshjet të shtojnë jetën, qeshjet si budallai të lëkundin sinqeritetin!

16--Sinqeriteti ndryshon fytyrë, kur vitet varfërojnë kohën!

17--Ska sinqeritet të pastër, kur ka shoqëri të shpërndarë!

18--Sinqeriteti verbon sytë e të ligut, kur të palarat nxjerr sheshit!

19--Sinqeriteti fle me sinqeritet, aty ku ngrohtësia stë djeg sy e duar!

20--Sinqeriteti i syve, flet me sinqeritetin e shpirtit!

21--Sinqeritetin e tepruar, nga pakujdesia ta blejnë të tjerët!

22--Sinqeriteti fle tek njeriu i qetë, si gozhda pas dere!

23--Sinqeriteti i një gonxheje varet tek rrenjet e saj!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Te Bukura , Komplimente  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## brunilda_it

*AFORIZMA per EGOIZMIN  (34-aforizma)
*
01--Bota është e rrumbullakët, egoizmi gjysmë-rrethi!

02--Djali bëhet egoist nga papjekuria dhe të parit tepër!

03--Egoistit hapi udhë, në mos prit të nesërmen gazetën!

04--Egoizmi në shoqëri është si thoi, sa herë pritet aq më tepër rritet!

05--Egoja bëhet zot tek ata që duart zhysin në fëlliqësira!

06--Egoisti si petë byreku, t’holl e t’holl sa bëhet copë!

07--Fytyra që fsheh fytyrë, me egoistë sa ç’duket!

08--Fabula më e bukur e vetmisë, gjysma e fjalës egoizëm!

09--Gota e parë bën gëzuar, e dyta me egoizëm kërkon të treten!

10--I vogël-qan nga padituria, i rritur-lot nga jeta, caku i fillimit të egoizmit!

11--Janë dy, vëlla e motër, egoizmi dhe pabesia!

12--Ku ka sherr, ka egoizëm!

13--Këmba shtyn këmbën për miqësi, gotë pas gote tradhëti, fjalë pas fjale egoizëm!

14--Kanali i vogël, rri afër të madhit…,…,

15--Kush thotë se numërohen yjet, pret medaljen “Egoisti”!

16--Kush flet me egoizëm, rrit naivitetin brënda vetes!

17--Kush nderin humb nga pabesitë e veta, fillon të jetë më egoist!

18--Krevati i njeriut egoist, më i gjerë se dy dopjo bashkë!

19—Kush ka egoizëm—një vend më tepër për poshtërsi!

20--Luan me jetën, tall me egoizëm—i tepërti në shoqëri!

21--Lakuriqësia e femrës më egoiste se egoizmi!

22--Mati fjalët me mend, mos kalo në qortim!

23--Mes jetës e vdekjes,kafshata më e papërtypshme egoizmi!

24--Muri që nxin nga brenda, i ka humbur egoizmit dalja!

25--Mendjelehti e mendjemadhi—kandar i egoizmit!

26--Mes poetësh aq sa ka miqësi, aq ka dhe egoizëm!

27--Mos e fyej poetin për vargjet e shëmtuara, por gojës vëri fre!

28--Nata për të pabesët, dita për egoistët !

29--Njeriu hipokrit vehten nga egoizmi nxjerr në “dritë”!

30--Njeriu bëhet egoist nga padituria, se i pëlqen vetja!

31--Poeti bëhet egoist, kur me penën s’bëhet dikush!

32--Sytë egoistit i tregojnë humnerat e shpirtit!

33--Shpina e kthyer me padrejtësi, egoiste, një kallëp më pak në miqësi!

34--Vajza egoizmin e mban si lekë xhepi!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## brunilda_it

*AFORIZMA   ne  vazhdim  per  DASURINE !
*
*--Pijaneci ngre dolli për rakinë, çiftet për dashurinë!

--Pleqëria s’flet për dashurinë:—“turp thonë,—se mbaj mënd mirë…,”

--Rrugët që të çojnë në finish, me dashurinë s’vihen në garë për dashurinë!

-Shumë kanë shkruar për dashurinë—vallë është e tillë kjo  armë, rrallë dhe e pabesë!?

--Trishtimi forcon kurajon, se ditët e dashurisë s’janë larg!

--Tradhëtia—tërmet që sjell shkatërrim!

--Të duash dikë, do të thotë të tradhëtosh pak veten!

--Të duash s’është mëkat, të dashurosh është art!

--Vajza kur do, di ç’është dashuria, për t’u tallur merret me marrëzira!

--Vitet të bëjnë të kujtosh, mosha të bën të dashurosh, pleqëria të harrosh!

--Vrava një zog—qau me cicërima, vrava një dashuri—qau me ulërima!

--Vajzat bien në dashuri, kur për vete s’dinë të bëjnë dredhi!

--Vajzat dashurinë e kanë si autografet që lënë poetët!

--Vajzës, dashuria i merr mendtë para kohe, por më pas është vonë!

--Zemrat dashurojnë, kur të urrehen s’dinë!

--Zjarrit hidhi ujë, do shuhet, dashurinë s’e fik njeri!
*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Xhemal Gora

Aforizmat e Zj Brunilda it, jane koncentrim i perfundimeve llogjike te nje shpirti qe jo vetem i njeh mire fenomenet dhe ndjenjat e holla ne shpirtin e njeriut, por dhe (pse ne moshe te re ), qe i ka studiuar imtesisht ato. Ato jane arritje llogjike te nje shpirti, qe e do jeten te bukur, te paster, te moralshme, si vete shpirti i poeteshes se re, duke na bere thirrje per vetepersosje e qendrese karshi joshjeve te veseve te demshme qe jane te pranishme ne shoqeri.keto aforizma jane nje trokitje ne ndergjegjen e cilitdo duke ne treguar rrugen e pa fund te bukurise shperterore.
                                                   Kleveland
                                              13 Dhjetor 2009

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## 2043

Teper i madh fitim, me fare pak mundim.


_Gete_.................FAUSTI

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## brunilda_it

*1--Njeriu i sinqertë s’i përdor kurrë hiletë!

2--Njeriu pa sinqeritet, si mes dimrit pa xhaketë!

3--Njeriu s’bëhet njeri po s’pati në gjak sinqeritet!

4--Poetët janë të sinqertë çastit—me penë, me veten—kontradiktore, me të tjerët të sinqertë aty ku duhet përdoren!

5--Qeshjet të shtojnë jetën, qeshjet si budallai të lëkundin sinqeritetin!

6--Sinqeriteti ndryshon fytyrë, kur vitet varfërojnë kohën!

7--S’ka sinqeritet të pastër, kur ka shoqëri të shpërndarë!

8--Sinqeriteti verbon sytë e të ligut, kur të palarat nxjerr sheshit!

9--Sinqeriteti fle me sinqeritet, aty ku ngrohtësia s’të djeg sy e duar!

10--Sinqeriteti i syve, flet me sinqeritetin e shpirtit!*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## brunilda_it

*POETI __ VIRTYTI  DHE  VESIN*

*
01--Celesi i virtytit humbet ne furcat e dembelizmit!

02--Dy emra percellohen nxehtesise, virtyti i pari, vesi me pertese leviz!

03--Djali ka virtyt te semure, kur vesi se ben dot burre!

04--Femra vesin se harron, me virtyt kerkon te mbuloje cdo gje!

05--Fjala vlereson dijen, virtyti hedh poshte vesin!

06--Jeto ditet, qe virtytit anes i vijne me lakmi!

07--Kur fle vesi, kembet smbrapsen, kur  fle virtyti syte rrine zgjuar!

08Largova vesinmendjemadhesia u shfaq, befas te mbyste virtytin!

09--Luan vesi me virtytin qenies njerezore, here me nje, here me shume fytyra!

10--Lakmia e penes, virtyt i poetit qe kthehet ne ves!

11--Mes vesit dhe virtytit, rruga me e ngushte egoizmi!

12--Malet shfaqinmoshe,vesineveri, virtytipragun e te qenit njeri!

13--Mora vesin, me veten e krahasovavodha virtytin, vesin te harroja!

14--Mos fol per virtytin, kur nderin ke humbur si njeri !*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## brunilda_it

*POETI __ VIRTYTI   DHE   VESI*

*-Mos iu gëzo virtytit, aty lind dhe vesi i parë, mendjelehtësia!


-Nisa rrugë, skishte mbarim, diku shkruajtur: Ndal, virtytimë tha!


-Nga vesi i keq, rruga shtrëmbër merrngelet virtyt i ve në derë!


-Poeti lind me penën e tij, të nxjerrë në dritë virtytet!


-Poetit, veset ia cilësojnë të parat,në vend të virtyteve!


-Rrugët kryqëzohen, virtyti me vesin nuk mund të takohen!


-Si jepet vesi xhiro të tjerëve, kur tek ty është skalitur sy e vetull!


-Të kesh vesepasuri mediokre, të kesh virtyteemër dhe i të tjerëve!


-Virtyti merr udhën në librin Gines dhe kur i dridhen këmbët përfundon 
    në duart e vesit!
*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## brunilda_it

*-Virtytin, poetit ia zbulojnë duart që slenë njolla 
mbi libra!


-Vesi që sjell mosha, ezaurohet labirintheve të jetës!


-Virtyti mbyt në pabesi, të padrejtën që vret ndergjegjen!


-Virtyti që nxjerr në dritë poetin, është mangësia e veseve!


-Virtytet i ngjasojnë njëri-tjetrit, kur të mburren sdinë!
*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## brunilda_it

* 
          Aforizma  te Shpirtit  tim....,....,*


*
__Dashuria  eshte  si  nje  lastar,  ngjitesh  e  ngjitesh  s'ka  fund  e  maje !

__Dashuria  mekati  i  pare,  puthja  gozhdimi  i   saj !

__Puthjet  qe  nuk  flasin  s'kane  zemer  e  shpirt !

__Heshtja  eshte  arma  me  e  forte  e  poetit !

__Deshperimi  eshte  shpirti  i  dyte  i  poetit, qe  vihet  ne  pozite  te  
    veshtire  me  vehvehten !

__Vetem  nje  zemer  e  forte  mund  te  dashuroje !

__Dashuria  s'fitohet  nga  bukuria, rendesi  ka  sinqeriteti , besnikeria !
*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## brunilda_it

*       Aforizma  te Shpirtit  tim....,....,
*


*___Guri mpreh thikën për mprehtësi, njeriu ruan sinqeritetin për të qënë njeri!


___Kur flet me sinqeritet e sta vënë veshin, ke humbur orë dhe për pak mbijetesë!

___Ku ka sinqeritet, talljet (shakatë) i përdor për modesti!


___Luaj, me duart e tua ngatërro, veç sinqeritetin në këtë punë jo!


___Me sinqeritetin mos luaj, se lotët sja pushon kollaj!


___Më i sinqertë është pijaneci kur rri e pi, sesa njeriu që i jep të pijë!


___Njeriu i sinqertë si përdor kurrë hiletë!


___Njeriu pa sinqeritet, si mes dimrit pa xhaketë!
*

___Njeriu sbëhet njeri po spati në gjak sinqeritet!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Falco115

PA  DASHURI !

-Drejtesia pa DASHURI lind rreptesine!
-Pergjegjesia pa DASHURI lind ashpersine!
-Detyra pa DASHURI  lind merzine!
-Urtia pa DASHURI lind dinakerine!
-Edukimi pa DASHURI lind kundershtimin!
-Mirsjellja pa DASHURI lind dyftyresine!
-Pervoja pa DASHURI lind mendjemadhesine!
-Forca pa DASHURI lind dhunen!
-Ndershmeria pa DASHURI lind madheshtine!
-Pasuria pa DASHURI lind koprracine!

-- JETA  PA  DASHURI S'KA KUPTIM !!!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## martini1984

> PA  DASHURI !
> 
> -Drejtesia pa DASHURI lind rreptesine!
> -Pergjegjesia pa DASHURI lind ashpersine!
> -Detyra pa DASHURI  lind merzine!
> -Urtia pa DASHURI lind dinakerine!
> -Edukimi pa DASHURI lind kundershtimin!
> -Mirsjellja pa DASHURI lind dyftyresine!
> -Pervoja pa DASHURI lind mendjemadhesine!
> ...


Kur njeriu eshte shume perfekt,dicka nuk eshte ne rregull.
Mendimi jem.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Bardhi

> * 
>           Aforizma  te Shpirtit  tim....,....,*
> 
> 
> *
> __Dashuria  eshte  si  nje  lastar,  ngjitesh  e  ngjitesh  s'ka  fund  e  maje !
> 
> __Dashuria  mekati  i  pare,  puthja  gozhdimi  i   saj !
> 
> ...


Te lumte per gjitha keto aforizma. Ka raste per secilin nga ne qe nje fjal e ketill mund te na ndryshoj jeten per te mire, apo te bejme ndoj zgjidhje te madhe.
Po e pasuroj temen e juaj me nje thenje qe eci ne jete me te.
NESE ESHTE QELLIMI, RRUGA GJINDET.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

